# LED Whips



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Can anyone give me some suggestions on a better brand of LED whips? I need some that are truly durable, and absolutely WATERPROOF. I have been very disappointed in Gorilla Whips. Twice now, when going through deep water, my whips have died. The last time, I even tried to add extra waterproofing to the RF controller by coating it in ScotchCoat after installation. Still died on me at Hog Waller. I called Gorilla Whips, asking about longer wires so that I could place the RF receiver up higher, and they told me that lengthening the wires would cause the LEDs to not work properly. If anyone knows a better quality brand, please let me know. Price is not an issue.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Hmmmmm. I like it.
Money's no object


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Do you have the twisted silver ones.
Supposedly their latest and greatest


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

I am currently looking at Outlaw whips. Maybe I will give them a try.


----------



## Mechcondrid (Jun 2, 2020)

ok just going to drop EE know how on you, unless they are low voltage SPI based (a comms protocol) RGB chips adding a couple feet will NOT impair the operation of the LEDs in a led whip, if they are run of the mill 12v RGB chips (each color has a positive lead) then you could add several feet of 16awg wire before you start really dropping the brightness on any of the colors.

it would be unlikely that they used LV SPI as then they would have to have a voltage regulator to down convert the 12v of your ride to the LV of the chips and that would waste power, generate heat at the voltage reg and cost more money in parts and engineering.

they likely just told you that to avoid any endorsement of a user performed modification and then they would have to honor the warranty still whereas now if you do they say "your problem, we told you not to."


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Ok. Ordered a pair of 3.5' Tombstone whips from Outlaw Whips. Hopefully, I will have better luck with them than Gorilla Whips.


----------

